# Aide xCode et ma première application



## TechTouchPro (12 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai crée, rapidement, un navigateur internet avec xCode et j'aimerais savoir comment ( quel code ) mettre une page prédéfinis pour qu'à l'ouverture du navigateur elle l'affice directement.

Et comment mettre un button qui permet de revenir à la page principal ( celle que j'aurais choisie )


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2011)

TechTouchPro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai crée, rapidement, un navigateur internet avec xCode et j'aimerais savoir comment ( quel code ) mettre une page prédéfinis pour qu'à l'ouverture du navigateur elle l'affice directement.
> 
> Et comment mettre un button qui permet de revenir à la page principal ( celle que j'aurais choisie )



tu ne voudrais pas commencer a bosser au lieu d'emmerder tout le monde hein?  essaye de transpirer un peu ca ne te fera que du bien.


----------



## TechTouchPro (12 Janvier 2011)

Sympa


----------



## ntx (12 Janvier 2011)

Il va falloir un peu potasser, parce que parti comme cela tu vas venir toutes les cinq minutes poser une nouvelle question. :rateau: L'implémentation d'un bouton relève quand même de la base de la base. 

Donc, si on suppose que tu maîtrises le C, l'Obj-C et la programmation objet (pré-requis indispensables) voici un peu de lecture pour commencer Cocoa dans de bonnes conditions.  Il y a là dedans le minimum à maîtriser avant d'aller plus loin ... et de venir poser des questions un peu plus pertinentes


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2011)

tuouvresIBtuposesunboutondanstoncontrollertudeclaresunselecteurdactionturetournedansibtuvasdanslapanelinfoselecteurdeclassetudraglactionquetuveuxunepetitficellevaapparaitretutireslaficellejusquauboutton


----------



## mtcubix (13 Janvier 2011)

TechTouchPro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai crée, rapidement, un navigateur internet avec xCode et j'aimerais savoir comment ( quel code ) mettre une page prédéfinis pour qu'à l'ouverture du navigateur elle l'affice directement.
> 
> Et comment mettre un button qui permet de revenir à la page principal ( celle que j'aurais choisie )



Dans  xCode avec ton projet ouvert, tu regardes en haut à droite dans la barre des menus et tu trouves le menu "Help"
tu cliques dessus, tu selectionnes "Developper Documentation"
Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu tapes le sujet qui t'intéresse dans le cadre "Search"
Dans le cas présent NSButton

Toutes les infos dont tu as besoin vont alors s'afficher, avec des exemples dans des applications qui marchent et que tu peux télécharger et lancer directement sans quitter XCode ....


----------

